# PCH nostalgia



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I think PCH has a special place in most R/O's memories. That slight but noticeable hiccup at the start of each call on 500 kc/s. The very imposing receive station building was at the entrance to the canal for Amsterdam at Ijmuiden. Rotterdam was my first ever foreign port even before I got my PMG and was supernumerary on Teiresias/PHXB run by Radio Holland/PDRH 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=J-9rt5NaIeo&feature=related

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aI9O92cN0oo&feature=related


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks R65. Interesting film clips.

I was surprised to see that those ladies weren't actually transmitting from red neon lit windows, but I suppose that says more about me than about them!

The first flim seems to be showing the fishing boat using a DF loop t improve radiotelephone reception - that's showbiz.

John T.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

whilst not having any RT, coming home, listen to PCH, very sexy female operators, got the blood going ready for home.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe that was what t.p was referring to PCH92 Kanalstrasse!


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

You all are never going to believe this but one of my wife's tennis girlfriends
was an RT operator with PCH - now long retired.
I've often told her about the effect those voices used to have but she says
she never realised at the time . Like all other operators , they just hoped
their watch would pass asap so they could go home to the family.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

John, I think Scheveningen were one of the first to have female operators and they did have a novelty value in the mainly male world at that time. Give your friend best wishes from all of us and thanks for warming up those icy North Sea nights.

Here's a copy of a post I made some time ago:

"Is that a Beam Tetrode in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seemed like every small Norwegian port had its own radio station - most of them manned by female operators (is that a paradox or an oxymoron?). There was a well known trawler RO in Grimsby who, after several flirtatious conversations over the radio, on entering port, bought up big on tins of Quality Street chocolates from the bond and trekked up the mountain to the radio station. When he got there, huffing and puffing, the Nordic Siren turned out to be a giggling 70 year old! Wonder if she still liked the "hard centres"? 

Maybe the Norwegians have there own version of yodelling "......and your old lady toooooo"."

John T.


----------

